
London Launches 5-Year Plan to Entice More People to Fall in Love with Cycling - watchdogtimer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carltonreid/2018/12/17/london-launches-5-year-plan-to-make-more-people-fall-in-love-with-cycling
======
entity345
It would be great to allow electric scooters as well, but this is a legal
matter out of the hands of the London Mayor.

